# FREE PICK



## brentonayton (Oct 15, 2013)

Oct. 15, 2013

UL Lafayette at Western Kentucky

Ragin' Cajuns are 2-6 ATS in their last 8 games after allowing less than 275 total yards in their previous game.
Ragin' Cajuns are 1-4 ATS in their last 5 games after accumulating more than 450 total yards in their previous game.
Ragin' Cajuns are 1-5 ATS in their last 6 games after scoring more than 40 points in their previous game.
Ragin' Cajuns are 0-5 ATS in their last 5 games on fieldturf.
Hilltoppers are 4-0 ATS in their last 4 games following a SU win of more than 20 points.
Hilltoppers are 4-0 ATS in their last 4 games following a bye week.
Hilltoppers are 8-1 ATS in their last 9 games in October.
Hilltoppers are 8-1 ATS in their last 9 games after allowing less than 20 points in their previous game.
Hilltoppers are 13-4 ATS in their last 17 games following a S.U. win.
Hilltoppers are 21-7 ATS in their last 28 games overall.
Hilltoppers are 22-8 ATS in their last 30 conference games.
Hilltoppers are 21-8 ATS in their last 29 games following a ATS win.
Hilltoppers are 15-6 ATS in their last 21 games after accumulating more than 450 total yards in their previous game.
Hilltoppers are 7-3 ATS vs. a team with a winning record.
Hilltoppers are 9-4 ATS in their last 13 home games.

Take Western Kentucky -4

http://www.handicapperswatchdog.com/profile.php?h=KICK+ASS+SPORTS
http://www.handicapperswatchdog.com/profile.php?h=InsideInformation
http://www.handicapperswatchdog.com/profile.php?h=3+Point+Line


----------

